# Solved: firefox will not launch



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

hi all,
firefox keeps crashing as soon as i launch it. it will open crash reporter each every time i click restart firefox.
this continues even after i reinstalled it.
firefox 3.6.6
Mac OS X 10.4.11 PPC G4


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

Bump =(


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try another user account, does the same thing happen?

Start /Applications/Utilities/Console. Run Firefox and look for messages in the All Messages section of Console.


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

it seems to be working now. the only i did was use onyx to optimize it and speed this thing up a little, and now firefox works. thanks for your reply


----------

